# Automator : lancement auto d'un DD ext



## sishtar (3 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai fait pas mal de recherche concernant mon problème mais n'ai rien trouvé de concluant je vous explique :
J'ai bidouillé dans automator. Mon but est de lancer une duplication automatique de fichier sur un DD ext. J'ai compris comment marchait automator (enfin pour ce que je veux en faire), mais je suis bloqué par le premier chainon de mon action : je voudrai que la duplication se lance automatiquement à l'insertion du disc dur, un peu comme lorsqu'iphoto se lance quand je connecte mon appareil photo....

Avez)vous des suggestions ?

En tout cas merci !

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Ça concerne plutôt le fonctionnement global de Mac OS X (connexion de disque dur), on déménage vers "Mac OS X", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------



Pas de souci, merci!


----------

